# Scary Vamps?



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for scary vampire books? One of my favorite books is 'Salem's Lot- I love vampires that aren't romantic-just plain scary. Dracula-esque vampires are great too, mixing the sex appeal with the downright scary is great. 

In other news, has anyone read "One for the Road"? It's a short story that Stephen King wrote that is basically a sequel to "Salem's Lot. I discovered it a few years ago and it was great-like finding an extra chapter in a book that I had long loved.


----------



## JohnTerror (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never read "One for the Road", and wasn't even aware that it's a sequel to the Lot. Now that I know of it, I *must*read it, since I really loved the Lot.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Its not really a sequel, more like a short story that takes place after the book.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I read the Strain recently. A different take on vampires, but they definently weren't friendly.


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

After Wikipedia-ing The Strain, I think I'll give that a shot. Also- I guess One for the Road isn't really a _sequel_ to 'Salem's Lot, but it takes place in the same continuity, and after 'Salem's Lot takes place.


----------

